# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Մսակերության վնասները

## Վազգեն

Գյուղատնտեսության բնագավառից.
Հացահատիկով սնվող անասունները և արածելով սնվող անասունները ավելի շատ ջուր են խլում, քան հենց հացահատիկային դաշտերը ջրելը։ Ըստ ԱՄՆ-ի գյուղատնտեսական նախարարության  տվյալների, ֆերմաների կենդանիների համար աճեցվող ցանքերը ջրելու վրա է գնում ԱՄՆ-ի ջրային ռեսուրսների մոտ 50 %-ը և գյուղատնտեսական հողատարածքի 80 %-ը: Որպես սնունդ օգտագործելու համար մեծացվող անասունները օգտագործում են ԱՄՆ-ի սոյայի դաշտերի 90 %-ը, եգիպտացորենի 80 %-ը և գումարային բոլոր հացահատիկային դաշտերի 70 %-ը:

Այս և շատ ուրիշ տվյալներ ցույց են տալիս, թե որքան ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ է մսակերությունը բնության ռեսուրսները ռացիոնալ օգտագործելու առումով:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/3559542.stm

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Այս և շատ ուրիշ տվյալներ ցույց են տալիս, թե որքան ոչ էֆֆեկտիվ է մսակերությունը բնության ռեսուրսները ռացիոնալ օգտագործելու առումով:


Չէ՛, համաձայն չեմ: Հասկացանք, որ մսակերությունն իր վնասներն ունի, բայց պետք չէ ամեն հարմար առիթ մսակերության դեմ օգտագործել: Մասնավորապես, պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ կենդանիներից ստացվում է նաև կաթնամթերք և ձու, իսկ դրանք սննդից բացառել ուղղակի չի կարելի:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ՛, համաձայն չեմ: Հասկացանք, որ մսակերությունն իր վնասներն ունի, բայց պետք չէ ամեն հարմար առիթ մսակերության դեմ օգտագործել: Մասնավորապես, պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ կենդանիներից ստացվում է նաև կաթնամթերք և ձու, իսկ դրանք սննդից բացառել ուղղակի չի կարելի:


 :Shok:  Բյուր, բայց խոսքը ձվի ու կաթնամթերքի մասին չէր, այլ մսի։ Ամբողջ հարցն այն է, որ կենդանիների զգալի մասին բուծում, բազմացնում են հենց որպես մսամթերք, իսկ եթե միայն կաթնամթերքի ու ձվի համար պահեին, կենդանիներին արհեստական եղանակներով այդքան բազմացնելու և մսատվության համար արհեստականորեն չաղացնելու կարիք չէր լինի, համապատասխանաբար այդքան քանակությամբ կեր պետք չէր լինի ու ահագին կտնտեսվեր, բա։  :Wink:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ան ջան, ձվի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ կաթի համար լավ էլ բուծում են: Ինչեր ասես չեն անում, որ կովը տարին 4000 լիտր և ավելի կաթ տա: Յուղայնության մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետև վերջերս ոնց որ մարդիկ ցածր յուղայնությամբ կաթնամթերք են նախընտրում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ան ջան, ձվի մասին չգիտեմ, բայց գիտեմ, որ կաթի համար լավ էլ բուծում են: Ինչեր ասես չեն անում, որ կովը տարին 4000 լիտր և ավելի կաթ տա: Յուղայնության մասին չեմ խոսում, որովհետև վերջերս ոնց որ մարդիկ ցածր յուղայնությամբ կաթնամթերք են նախընտրում:


Բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, համաձայն չե՞ս, որ մսատվության համար շատ ավելի մեծ ծախսեր են արվում, քան մնացածի։ Պատկերացրու, թե ինչքան կկրճատվեր բուծվող կենդանիների կանակը, եթե ընդհանրապես մսի համար կենդանիներին չբուծեին ու չչաղացնեին։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բան չունեմ ասելու, բայց, այնուամենայնիվ, համաձայն չե՞ս, որ մսատվության համար շատ ավելի մեծ ծախսեր են արվում, քան մնացածի։ Պատկերացրու, թե ինչքան կկրճատվեր բուծվող կենդանիների կանակը, եթե ընդհանրապես մսի համար կենդանիներին չբուծեին ու չչաղացնեին։


Հիմա պատկերացնենք, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե բոլոր մարդիկ անցնեին բուսակերության: Չէ՞ որ այդ դեպքում էլ ավելի շատ բույսերով պետք է զբաղվեին, որպեսզի բոլորին հերիքեր: Առավել ևս, երբ որոշ բույսեր որոշ երկրներում չեն աճում, և դրանք ներկրելը կամ ջերմոցներում աճացնելը մեծ ծախսերի հետ է կապված: Կարծում եմ՝ տարբերությունը մեծ չէ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմա պատկերացնենք, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե բոլոր մարդիկ անցնեին բուսակերության: Չէ՞ որ այդ դեպքում էլ ավելի շատ բույսերով պետք է զբաղվեին, որպեսզի բոլորին հերիքեր: Առավել ևս, երբ որոշ բույսեր որոշ երկրներում չեն աճում, և դրանք ներկրելը կամ ջերմոցներում աճացնելը մեծ ծախսերի հետ է կապված: Կարծում եմ՝ տարբերությունը մեծ չէ:


Չէ, Բյուր, դու գուցե միայն կարծում ես, իսկ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ ոչ միայն կարծում են, այլև գիտեն, որ այդպես չէ, քանի որ այդ ուղղությամբ լուրջ հետազոտություններ են արել, հստակ տվյալներ կան տոկոսներով և այլն, որոնք պարզորոշ կերպով ցույց են տալիս, որ մսակերությունը անհամեմատ ավելի թանկ «հաճույք» է, քան բուսակերությունը։ Դա արդեն կասկածից դուրս է և իմ ու քո կարծիքով չի որոշվում, այլ որոշակի ուսումնասիրությունների ու հանգամանալից հաշվարկների արդյունքներով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Չէ, Բյուր, դու գուցե միայն կարծում ես, իսկ բազմաթիվ մարդիկ ոչ միայն կարծում են, այլև գիտեն, որ այդպես չէ, քանի որ այդ ուղղությամբ լուրջ հետազոտություններ են արել, հստակ տվյալներ կան տոկոսներով և այլն, որոնք պարզորոշ կերպով ցույց են տալիս, որ մսակերությունը անհամեմատ ավելի թանկ «հաճույք» է, քան բուսակերությունը։ Դա արդեն կասկածից դուրս է և իմ ու քո կարծիքով չի որոշվում, այլ որոշակի ուսումնասիրությունների ու հանգամանալից հաշվարկների արդյունքներով։


Ա՛ն, սենց մի հատ բան ասեմ: Ես բուսակեր եմ, բայց ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում բանան ու նարինջ: Օրը մի կիլո նարինջ եմ ուտում, մի կես կիլո էլ բանան: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես միայն դա ինչքան թանկ է նստում ինձ վրա, որովհետև Հայաստանում բանան ու նարինջ չի աճում:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ա՛ն, սենց մի հատ բան ասեմ: Ես բուսակեր եմ, բայց ես ահավոր շատ եմ սիրում բանան ու նարինջ: Օրը մի կիլո նարինջ եմ ուտում, մի կես կիլո էլ բանան: Պատկերացնու՞մ ես միայն դա ինչքան թանկ է նստում ինձ վրա, որովհետև Հայաստանում բանան ու նարինջ չի աճում:


Բյուր, ծայրահեղ օրինակ ես բերում։ Բանան ու նարինջ նույն հաջողությամբ դու կարող էիր սիրել և ուտել՝ մսակեր լինելով, այնպես որ դա բուսակերության հետ կապելն, իմ կարծիքով, անհեթեթ է։ Իսկ եթե նկատի ունես, որ այդքան շատ ես ուտում, որովհետև դրանք քեզ համար փոխարինում են մսին, ապա դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ մսի մեջ պարունակվող օգտակար նյութերը ստանալու համար կան առավել համապատասխան մթերքներ, իսկ թե որոնք են դրանք, դու, բնականաբար, ինձնից էլ լավ գիտես։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, ես փոխարինելու մասին չեմ ասում: Ուղղակի երբ դեռ բուսակեր չէի, օրը մի բանանն էլ ինձ բավարար էր, բայց միրգ պետք է շատ ուտել, որ կշտանաս: Իսկ խնձոր, տանձ և նմանատիպ այլ մրգեր չեմ սիրում: Ի՞նչ անել:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Չէ՛, ես փոխարինելու մասին չեմ ասում: Ուղղակի երբ դեռ բուսակեր չէի, օրը մի բանանն էլ ինձ բավարար էր, բայց միրգ պետք է շատ ուտել, որ կշտանաս: Իսկ խնձոր, տանձ և նմանատիպ այլ մրգեր չեմ սիրում: Ի՞նչ անել:


Ասենք, աղցաններ կեր կամ ուրիշ ուտեստներ, լիքը տարբերակներ կան։  :Wink:  Ինչու՞ ես համարում, որ մսի փոխարեն պիտի անպայման հենց միրգ ուտես։ Դե, պարզ է, որ միրգ ուտելը շատ օգտակար է ու անհարժեշտ, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պարտադիր պետք է մսի չափաբաժինն անբողջությամբ փոխարինել մրգով։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ՛, չես հասկանում: Ես էդպես չեմ որոշել: Ուղղակի օրգանիզմս է էդպես պահանջում: Աղցաններ էլ եմ ուտում, ամեն ինչ էլ ուտում եմ, բայց ամեն օր նարնջի ու բանանի կարիք զգում եմ

----------


## Վազգեն

> Չէ՛, համաձայն չեմ: Հասկացանք, որ մսակերությունն իր վնասներն ունի, բայց պետք չէ ամեն հարմար առիթ մսակերության դեմ օգտագործել: Մասնավորապես, պետք չէ մոռանալ, որ կենդանիներից ստացվում է նաև կաթնամթերք և ձու, իսկ դրանք սննդից բացառել ուղղակի չի կարելի:


Համաձայն եմ, որ բացի մսից կենդանիներին աճեցնում են այլ նպատակների համար էլ, բայց մեկ է մի մասը օգտագործվում է հենց միս ստանալու համար (խոզաբուծության դեպքում՝ երևի թե 90 %-ը կամ ավել):   :Wink:  
Ես հատկապես ջրի օգտագործման մասին նշեցի, քանի որ համարվում է, որ ապագայում ոռոգման ջրերի ռեսուրսների գլոբալ խնդիրներ են առաջանալու:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ես հատկապես ջրի օգտագործման մասին նշեցի, քանի որ համարվում է, որ ապագայում ոռոգման ջրերի ռեսուրսների գլոբալ խնդիրներ են առաջանալու:


Դու ոռոգման ջրի մասին ես ասում… դա դեռ ոչինչ: Խմելու ջրի խնդիրն ավելի լուրջ է:

----------


## Սամվել

Ժողովուրդ Իսկ Միայն Մսակերությունը կամ միայն Բուսակերություն մեջ բժշկական Տեսանկյունից վնաս կ՞ա օրգանիզնի համար  :Think:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ժողովուրդ Իսկ Միայն Մսակերությունը կամ միայն Բուսակերություն մեջ բժշկական Տեսանկյունից վնաս կ՞ա օրգանիզնի համար


Սա՛մ, հիմա կպատասխանեմ, բայց չորս կողմից հասնելու են վրաս, տփեն:
Ամեն դեպքում բժշկության տեսանկյունից որոշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում բուսակերություն է ցուցված, որոշների դեպքում՝ մսակերություն:
Բայց մսակերություն ասվածը ձեր իմացած չալաղաջները չեն, այլ խաշած, անյուղ միս… Անհետաքրքիր ա, բայց դե…

----------


## Արշակ

> Սամվել-ի խոսքերից
> 					
> 
> Ժողովուրդ Իսկ Միայն Մսակերությունը կամ միայն Բուսակերություն մեջ բժշկական Տեսանկյունից վնաս կ՞ա օրգանիզնի համար 
> 
> 
> Ամեն դեպքում բժշկության տեսանկյունից որոշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում բուսակերություն է ցուցված, որոշների դեպքում՝ մսակերություն:


Բյուրակնը երևի նկատի ունի իրա իմացած բժշկությունը(էն որ իրանց ինստիտուտում են անցնում)։ Իսկ ընդհանրապես բազմաթիվ բժիշկներ կան, որոնք գտնում են, որ ամեն դեպքում միայն բուսակերությունը ցանկալի է, անկախ նրանից որևէ հիվանդություն ունես, թե կատարյալ առողջ ես։ Նրանք գտնում են, որ մարդու բնական սնունդը բուսականությունն է, իսկ միսը մարդու համար չէ ու վնասակար է։
Իհարկե, կան նաև բազմաթիվ բժիշկներ, որոնք մսի ամենօրյա օգտագործումը  անհրաժեշտ են համարում, կամ ինչպես Բյուրակնը ասաց՝ որոշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում։ Այդ բժիշկները ավելի շատ սովետական շրջանում կրթություն ստացածներն են, քանի որ սովետի ժամանակ գտնում էին, որ. «բուսակերությունը խիստ վնասակար զբաղմունք է»։ Դե հիմա հո չեն կարող քնել–ելնել ու խոստովանել, որ սխալվել են։ Իհարկե, շատերն էլ կան, որ իրոք տենց են կարծում։

Բայց ինչքանով հասկացա դու միայն մսակերության մասին էիր հարցնում։ Այսինքն՝ երբ բացի մսեղենից ուրիշ բան չեն ուտում։
Սենց ասեմ, ոչ ոք չի գժվել ինքն իր կամքով միայն միս ուտի։ Օրգանիզմն ուղղակի կսկսի զզվել դրանից։
Բայց եղել են դեպքեր, երբ մարդուն ստիպողական միայն միս են տվել. օրինակ բանտային պայմաններում փորձեր են արել։ Եթե հիշողությունս չի դավաճանում, տենց դեպքերում մարդիկ մի քանի ամսից մահացել են։
Մինչդեռ միլիոնավոր մարդիկ կան, որոնք ընդհանրապես մսեղեն չեն օգտագործում, միայն բուսական սնունդ են ընդունում ու նորմալ առողջ ապրում են։ Չասեմ շատ ավելի առողջ, որտև մսակերության կողմնակիցների հետ ժամերով կռիվ անելու հավես չկա։ :Tongue:

----------


## Taurus

Եսդեմ չեմ բուսակերությանը, բայց եթե միսը վնաս է առողջությանը, ապա աշխարհի բոլոր սպորտսմենները, նրանց մարզիչները, բժիշկները, ֆեդեռացիաների նախագահներն ու աշխատակիցները, երկրպագուները, հարազատներն ու բարեկամները Էշ են  :Smile: 

P.S.  Իսկ էշը բուսակեր ա

----------


## Արշակ

> Հիմա պատկերացնենք, թե ինչ կլիներ, եթե բոլոր մարդիկ անցնեին բուսակերության: Չէ՞ որ այդ դեպքում էլ ավելի շատ բույսերով պետք է զբաղվեին, որպեսզի բոլորին հերիքեր:


Բյուրի, բնականաբար, էդ դեպքում բուսական սննդամթերք ավելի շատ կարտադրվի, բայց դրանց վրա ծախսվելիք ռեսուրսները միևնույն է շատ ավելի քիչ կլինեն, քան այժմյան մսակերության պարագայում։ Դրա հստակ ու ճշգրիտ ապացույցը դեռ դպրոցից հայտնի էկոլոգիական բուրգի օրենքն է, որից մասնավորապես հետևում է հենց նաև այն, որ բուսականի դեպքում միևնույն էներգետիկ արդյունքը ստանալու համար շատ ավելի քիչ ռեսուրսներ են ծախսվում։ Վազգենի բերած վիճակագրական տվյալներն էլ այդ օրենքի իրականացման փաստացի արդյունք են։



> Առավել ևս, երբ որոշ բույսեր որոշ երկրներում չեն աճում, և դրանք ներկրելը կամ ջերմոցներում աճացնելը մեծ ծախսերի հետ է կապված: Կարծում եմ՝ տարբերությունը մեծ չէ:


Բանն այն է, որ, ինչպես արդեն վերը նշվեց, մսատու կենդանիներ  բուծելու համար շատ ավելի մեծ քանակով բուսական սնունդ է պետք(կենդանիներին կերակրելու համար), քան միայն մարդկանց համար։ Հետևաբար, այն տարածքներում, որտեղ բուսականություն չի աճում, մսատու կենդանիներ էլ հնարավոր չի բուծել։ Ամեն դեպքում ստիպված են այլ տարածքներից ներկրել։ Ընդ որում մսամթերքը հիմնականում ավելի թանկ արժե։ Իմիջիայլոց, թանկ լինելը ևս ապացույց է, որ մսի արտադրությունն ավելի շատ ռեսուրսներ է պահանջում։

Ի դեպ, բուսականություն գրեթե չի աճում մե՛կ խիստ անապատային երկրներում, որտեղ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի կենդանիներ էլ չեն բուծվում ու մեկ էլ խիստ հյուսիսային երկրներում, որտեղ հնարավոր է սնվել միայն ջրին մոտ՝  ձկնեղենի հաշվին։ Իմիջիայլոց, էսկիմոսների միջին կյանքի տևողությունը 27 տարին է։  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ի դեպ, բուսականություն գրեթե չի աճում մե՛կ խիստ անապատային երկրներում, որտեղ ինչպես արդեն նշեցի կենդանիներ էլ չեն բուծվում ու մեկ էլ խիստ հյուսիսային երկրներում, որտեղ հնարավոր է սնվել միայն ջրին մոտ՝ ձկնեղենի հաշվին։ Իմիջիայլոց, էսկիմոսների միջին կյանքի տևողությունը 27 տարին է։



Հա դե էտ պայմաններում ուզումա մենակ բույսեր ուտեն մեկա երկար չեն ձգի

----------


## Արշակ

> Եսդեմ չեմ բուսակերությանը, բայց եթե միսը վնաս է առողջությանը, ապա աշխարհի բոլոր սպորտսմենները, նրանց մարզիչները, բժիշկները, ֆեդեռացիաների նախագահներն ու աշխատակիցները, երկրպագուները, հարազատներն ու բարեկամները Էշ են 
> 
> P.S.  Իսկ էշը բուսակեր ա


Ի դեպ, բազմաթիվ բուսակեր սպորտսմեններ կան ու նրանց մեջ կան նաև օլիմպիական չեմպիոններ, հայտնի կուլտուրիստներ(որոնք ամենաշատ էներգիա ծախսողներն են), իմիջիայլոց Էվերեստն առաջին անգամ հաղթահարած ալպինիստն էլ բուսակեր էր։  :Wink: 
Իհարկե, ինչպես և մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը, սպորտսմենների մեծ մասն էլ երևի մսակեր են։

Ինչ վերաբերում է էշ լինելուն, միևնույն տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում պիտի ասենք, որ բոլոր ծխող բժիշկները, առողջապահական հիմնակների ծխող ղեկավար աշխատողները էշ են։ Էդ դեռ են դեպքում, որ ծխախոտի վնասակար լինելու մասին դեռ մի քանի դար առաջվանից գիտեն։ Մսակերության վնասակարության մասին դեռ հազարամյակներ առաջ էին առողջ ապրելակերպի մասին արևելյան ուսմունքներն ասում, բայց արևմուտքում դեռ նոր են քիչ–քիչ գիտակցում։
Էշը էշ չեն, ուղղակի բավարար չափով գիտելիքներ չունեն ու մեկ էլ ծխախոտի նման, արդեն սովորած լինելով մսեղենին,  չեն կարում կամ չեն ուզում հրաժարվեն։

----------


## Taurus

> Ի դեպ, բազմաթիվ բուսակեր սպորտսմեններ կան ու նրանց մեջ կան նաև օլիմպիական չեմպիոններ, հայտնի կուլտուրիստներ(որոնք ամենաշատ էներգիա ծախսողներն են), իմիջիայլոց Էվերեստն առաջին անգամ հաղթահարած ալպինիստն էլ բուսակեր էր։ 
> Իհարկե, ինչպես և մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը, սպորտսմենների մեծ մասն էլ երևի մսակեր են։
> ։


Էտ նույնն ա, ինչ ասենք, որ ավտովթարների ու կատաստռոֆաների 98%-ը լինում է 200-ից ցածր արագությամբ երթևեկող ավտոմեքենանաերի հետ, ուրեմն եկեք 200-ից արագ քշենք:
Չգիտեմ կուլտուրիստները ոնց, բայց ֆուտբոլիստները ամեն օր միս կամ ձուկ են ուտում, հատուկ ռեցեպտով պատրաստված, երևի այդ է պատճառը որ իտալացի և իտալյաում խաղացող ֆուտբոլիստներից ամենահարուստները ունեն սեփական ռեստորանները ու ռեստորանային ցանցերը, որտեղ ի դեպ նրանք միս են ուտում:



> Ինչ վերաբերում է էշ լինելուն, միևնույն տրամաբանությամբ շարժվելու դեպքում պիտի ասենք, որ բոլոր ծխող բժիշկները, առողջապահական հիմնակների ծխող ղեկավար աշխատողները էշ են։ Էդ դեռ են դեպքում, որ ծխախոտի վնասակար լինելու մասին դեռ մի քանի դար առաջվանից գիտեն։ ։


լրիվ համաձայն եմ, գիտես իրանք չգիտեն որ էշ են:
, լավ տոլմաս պատրաստ ա, գնամ ուտեմ  :LOL:

----------


## Արշակ

> Էտ նույնն ա, ինչ ասենք, որ ավտովթարների ու կատաստռոֆաների 98%-ը լինում է 200-ից ցածր արագությամբ երթևեկող ավտոմեքենանաերի հետ, ուրեմն եկեք 200-ից արագ քշենք:
> Չգիտեմ կուլտուրիստները ոնց, բայց ֆուտբոլիստները ամեն օր միս կամ ձուկ են ուտում, հատուկ ռեցեպտով պատրաստված, երևի այդ է պատճառը որ իտալացի և իտալյաում խաղացող ֆուտբոլիստներից ամենահարուստները ունեն սեփական ռեստորանները ու ռեստորանային ցանցերը, որտեղ ի դեպ նրանք միս են ուտում:


Արխային, կուլտուրիստների մեծ մասն էլ երևի «հատուկ ռեցեպտով» միս է ուտում։ Հարցը դրանում, չի։ Էս օրինակներն  ուղղակի բերեցի նրա համար, որ ցույց տամ, որ նենց չի էլի, որ սպորտսմենները պիտի անպայման միս ուտեն։ Հաջողված սպորտսմեն կարող են ու լինում են նաև բուսակերները։ Ու սպորտսմենների մեծամասնության միս ուտել–չուտելով էլ չի որոշվում մսկերության վնասակար լինել–չլինելը։ 
Ասենք արևմտյան երկրներում մարդկանց մի 5% –ն է բուսակեր ու պարզ է, որ մասնավորապես սպորտսմենների մեջ էլ էլի մի 5%–ն է բուսակեր լինելու(թվերը մոտավոր ենթադրական են)։ Կատաստրոֆաների օրինակից տարբերությունն այն է, որ վթարներն հիմնականում առաջանում են հենց արագ քշելուց, մինչդեռ բուսակերության դեպքում նմանատիպ վնասակար օրինաչափություն չկա։
Էն որ ասում ես ֆուտբոլիստները հատուկ ռեցեպտով միս են ուտում( իմիջիայլոց, հաստատ ոչ բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներն են որ տենց ռեցեպտով են սնվում, բայց դա էական չի), այդպես մսի միջոցով հավանաբար ստանում են անհրաժեշտ էներգիայի պահանջը, բայց էդ նույն սննդային արժեքն ունեցող բուսական սնունդ էլ կա։

----------


## Taurus

> Արխային,  ։


Արխային արխային եմ



> մսի միջոցով հավանաբար ստանում են անհրաժեշտ էներգիայի պահանջը, բայց էդ նույն սննդային արժեքն ունեցող բուսական սնունդ էլ կա։


անհնար է նույն կալորիակնությունը ունենա:
Բայց լավ էտ հեչ:
Արշակ ջան խոսքը հիմա նրանում չի, միս ուտել թե չուտել, վնաս ա թե չէ, եթե մարդ ւոտում ա ու իրա օրգանիզմը ընդունում ա, մարդը իրան լավ ա զգում ու դեռ 120 տաչ էլ ապրում ա, անիմաստ ա խոսել վնասակարությունից, բայց իրոք կա գլոբալ պռոբլեմ մսակերությանը վերաբերվող, ինչ վերաբերում ա ինձ ու քեզ,  ուղղակի էտ պրոբլեմը ինձ շրջանցել է, իսկ դու ինքդ ես շրջանցում նրան:
հիմա ինչաքն ասեք, *ով ուզում ա ասի*, որ միս ուտելը, կոնկրետ ինձ վնաս ա, ես չեմ համաձայնվի, որովհետև , ես շատ միս չեմ ուտում, ու գիտեմ որ այդքան միս ուտելն ել վնաս չի, ինչքան էլ ուզւմ ա Բյուրը իրա տերմինալոգիան կոխի ու բժիշկ ձևանա~! :Cool:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ժո՛ղ, դուք խոսում եք սննդի միայն էներգետիկ նշանակության մասին: Էդ դեպքում համաձայն եմ. բույսերից (մասնավորապես՝ օսլայով հարուստ, այսինքն՝ կարտոֆիլ, հացամթերք) ավելի շատ էներգիա կարող ես ստանալ: Միսն այդքան էլ մեծ էներգետիկ արժեք չունի, քանի որ հիմնականում սպիտակուցից է բաղկացած, իսկ էներգիայի հիմնական աղբյուրը ածխաջրերն են: Բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ նաև սննդի որակական արժեքի մասին: Էս դեպքում դու մսով երբևէ չես ստանա այն վիտամինները, որոնք կան բուսական սննդի մեջ: Բայց մյուս կողմից, մսի մեջ էլ բավական շատ վիտամիններ կան ու կան նաև բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները: Դու նույնը կարող ես նաև բուսական սննդից ստանալ, բայց դրա համար պետք է շատ ուշադիր հետևես, թե ինչ ես ուտում, որովհետև սխալ զուգակցելու դեպքում դու պարզապես չես ստանա բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները, և օրգանիզմդ կհյուծվի:

Ինչ վերաբերում է մսի վնասներին, ապա նրա ճարպն է խիստ վնասակար, հատկապես՝ տավարի ու ոչխարի մսի, ինչպես նաև տապակած վիճակում ավելի վնասակար է, քան խաշած: Այն ունի քաղցկեղածին և աթերոսկլերոզ առաջացնող հատկություններ, որոնք մեր դարի ամենամեծ պրոբլեմներից են: 
Բայց թե ինչ վնասներ կարող է հասցնել անյուղ խաշած միսը, ես դեռ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի հիմնավորում չեմ գտել:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Բյուրակնը ասաց՝ որոշ հիվանդությունների դեպքում։ Այդ բժիշկները ավելի շատ սովետական շրջանում կրթություն ստացածներն են, քանի որ սովետի ժամանակ գտնում էին, որ. «բուսակերությունը խիստ վնասակար զբաղմունք է»։ Դե հիմա հո չեն կարող քնել–ելնել ու խոստովանել, որ սխալվել են։ Իհարկե, շատերն էլ կան, որ իրոք տենց են կարծում։


Արշա՛կ, կխնդրեի, որ չհիմնավորված հայտարարություններ չանես, որովհետև սովետական կրթություն չստացած արևմտյան շատ բժիշկներ նույնպես գտնում են, որ, ասենք, ստամոքսի քաղցկեղի կամ վտանգավոր ճարպակալման դեպքում ցուցված է ամեն օր անյուղ խաշած միս ուտելը:

Ավելացվել է 19 րոպե անց
Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Որպես ապացույց, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, բուսակերությունը որոշակի վնասներ բերում է, ներկայացնում եմ այս հղումը: Հետազոտություն կատարողներն էլ սովետական կրթություն ստացածներ չեն, որ սուտ բաներ ասեն:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Եվ ուզում եմ ավելացնել իմ դասախոսներից մեկի սիրած խոսքը.

*Բժշկության մեջ բացարձակ ոչինչ չկա:*

----------


## Արշակ

> Բայց թե ինչ վնասներ կարող է հասցնել անյուղ խաշած միսը, ես դեռ ոչ մի տեղ ոչ մի հիմնավորում չեմ գտել:


Մսի վնասակարության մի շարք պատճառներ կան։ Որ հավես ու ժամանակ լինի, մի օր մանրամասն կներկայացնեմ։




> Այդ բժիշկները *ավելի շատ* սովետական շրջանում կրթություն ստացածներն են, քանի որ սովետի ժամանակ գտնում էին, որ. «բուսակերությունը խիստ վնասակար զբաղմունք է»։ Դե հիմա հո չեն կարող քնել–ելնել ու խոստովանել, որ սխալվել են։ *Իհարկե, շատերն էլ կան, որ իրոք տենց են կարծում։*
> 
> 
> Արշա՛կ, կխնդրեի, որ չհիմնավորված հայտարարություններ չանես, որովհետև սովետական կրթություն չստացած արևմտյան շատ բժիշկներ նույնպես գտնում են, որ, ասենք, ստամոքսի քաղցկեղի կամ վտանգավոր ճարպակալման դեպքում ցուցված է ամեն օր անյուղ խաշած միս ուտելը:


Բյուրի, չհիմնավորված հայտարարություն չեմ անում։ Գրածս ուշադիր չես կարդացել։ Ուշադրություն դարձրու գրածիս միջից մուգ դարձրած մասերին։ Բնական է, որ միայն սովետական շրջանի կրթություն ստացածները չեն էդ կարծիքի։ Ուրիշներն էլ կան։ Ես ասեցի հիմնականում սովետական շրջանի։ Բայց սենց ասեմ, ինչքանով որ ինքս տարբեր մասնագետների կարծիքներ լսել եմ, ինձ հանդիպած ոչ մի ոչ սովետական բժիշկի չեմ հիշում, որ մսակերության կողմնակից լինի։ Իհարկե, հաստատ կլինեն նաև այդպիսիք, որոնց ես չեմ հանդիպել։ Իմիջիայլոց գիտեմ նաև սովետական շրջանի բժիշկների, որոնք հետագայում ընդունել են մսակերության վնասակարությունը ու հաճախ իրենք էլ անցել են բուսակերության։




> Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ: Որպես ապացույց, որ, այնուամենայնիվ, բուսակերությունը որոշակի վնասներ բերում է, ներկայացնում եմ այս հղումը: Հետազոտություն կատարողներն էլ սովետական կրթություն ստացածներ չեն, որ սուտ բաներ ասեն:


Լավ, հետո կնայեմ էդ հղումը կարծիքս կասեմ։ Գրանցում էր ուզում, ժամանակ ու հավես չկա գրանցվելու։ 
Համ էլ ես չասեցի, որ սովետական բժիշկները սուտ բաներ էին հնարում։ Ուղղակի այն ժամանակ այդպես էին կարծում ու չէր էլ թույլատրվում ընդհանուր որոշված կարծիքից տարբերվող կարծիք ունենալ։ Նույնիսկ կարծեմ արգելվում էին բուսակերության կողմնակից արտասահմանյան մասնագետների գրքերը։ Այդ պատճառով էլ ետսովետական երկրներում մարդիկ շատ քիչ են տեղեկացված բուսակերության մասին։

----------


## Սամվել

> Էն որ ասում ես ֆուտբոլիստները հատուկ ռեցեպտով միս են ուտում( իմիջիայլոց, հաստատ ոչ բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստներն են որ տենց ռեցեպտով են սնվում, բայց դա էական չի), այդպես մսի միջոցով հավանաբար ստանում են անհրաժեշտ էներգիայի պահանջը, բայց էդ նույն սննդային արժեքն ունեցող բուսական սնունդ էլ կա։


Արշակ ջան ինչքան ես գիտեմ Բոլոր Պրոֆեսիոնալ սպորտսմենները սնվում են հատուկ մարզիչի կողմից նշանակված սննդակարգով…

Էդոի հետ լրիվ համամիտ եմ Ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է ուտել միայն թե չափի մեջ…Ճիշտա միգուցե կիլոմետրերով հեռու եմ բժշկությունից բայց դե Բյուրի 




> Ժո՛ղ, դուք խոսում եք սննդի միայն էներգետիկ նշանակության մասին: Էդ դեպքում համաձայն եմ. բույսերից (մասնավորապես՝ օսլայով հարուստ, այսինքն՝ կարտոֆիլ, հացամթերք) ավելի շատ էներգիա կարող ես ստանալ: Միսն այդքան էլ մեծ էներգետիկ արժեք չունի, քանի որ հիմնականում սպիտակուցից է բաղկացած, իսկ էներգիայի հիմնական աղբյուրը ածխաջրերն են: Բայց պետք չէ մոռանալ նաև սննդի որակական արժեքի մասին: Էս դեպքում դու մսով երբևէ չես ստանա այն վիտամինները, որոնք կան բուսական սննդի մեջ: Բայց մյուս կողմից, մսի մեջ էլ բավական շատ վիտամիններ կան ու կան նաև բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները: Դու նույնը կարող ես նաև բուսական սննդից ստանալ, բայց դրա համար պետք է շատ ուշադիր հետևես, թե ինչ ես ուտում, որովհետև սխալ զուգակցելու դեպքում դու պարզապես չես ստանա բոլոր անփոխարինելի ամինաթթուները, և օրգանիզմդ կհյուծվի:


Այ այս բեռերից էլ եմ հետևություն անում, որ ճիշտը հետաքրքիր համակցություննա…
Ըստ իս սովորական մարդու համար շատ դժվարա մենակ Բույսերով սնվելը քանի որ նա այդքան էլ լավ չգիտի ինչ վիտամիններ են անհրաժեշտ իր օրգանիզմի համար…
Դրա համար պետք է սնվել հավասարաչափ էլի գիտակցելով այս կամ այն մթերքի չափից շատ օգտագործման դեպքում հնարավոր պրոբլեմները… :Think:

----------

